# Puppy Suddenly Available



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

...from Glock's litter. I just checked the website and apparently someone backed out. So there is now 1 dark sable male available in the litter. I'm sure he will be claimed soon, but it was a bit surprising!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ahh!!!! dark sable male..... how i wish i could!!!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Watch out, those are trouble!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I hope you can resist temptation!lol You might just be coming home with two new puppies tomorrow??? Just kidding!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lol I don't have the money for two puppies!!! Believe me after a few minutes of playing with them the idea of two puppies seems so fun! After an hour you start thinking, holy cow how on earth is she doing this with 12 puppies??? 1 is enough for me!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What is the link to the website?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Wow I love black sables. I would love to see photos.  I


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

grandcanyonk9.homestead.com


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmm not sure why it didn't post it as a link! It usually does. If you go to Available dogs and puppies it has pictures of the puppies. It says which one is available.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I will have to tell you that sadly the cutest puppy is already taken. So if you look at the pictures just know that.  Honestly, mine is the cutest.


----------



## VTSage (Feb 6, 2011)

I WANT HIM.

I wish I had time for a second, I barely have enough time for one!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

He is a cutie! They really are just such a neat litter. Wayyy fun.


----------

